# Type1 and schools



## matjk (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi All
My son (age 4 diagnosed April 09) is the first child in his school to have type 1. So obviously lots to learn all round.
Have just seen that the JDRF have produced a *Talking T1-learning about type 1 diabetes* tool kit for primary schools.
If you go onto their website you can print a reminder letter for your childs teacher.
Thought it may be useful to anyone else in a similar position.Where the school are new to dealing with diabetes.

Cheers

Mat


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2009)

hi mat im sure that will come in handy for the parents , very good post ty


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2009)

I ordered it myself and gave it to our daughter's teacher when she started school this year (she was diagnosed at the beginning of the school holiday).  Her teacher was very grateful for it, and passed out the leaflets to the children in F's class to take home.


----------

